# Mailing par "Mail" et séparation des destinataires



## colomb (7 Janvier 2011)

1/ Combien de destinataires puis-je joindre en un seul envoi en étant sûr que le courrier leur arrive ? 
2/ La séparation entre les adresses e-mail est-elle ", ", ou " ; " ? 
Merci, 
C


----------



## xanadu (7 Janvier 2011)

colomb a dit:


> 1/ Combien de destinataires puis-je joindre en un seul envoi en étant sûr que le courrier leur arrive ?


Bonjour 
Illimité à ma connaissance. A moins que je me trompe 


colomb a dit:


> La séparation entre les adresses e-mail est-elle ", ", ou " ; " ?
> Merci,
> C


Encore Bonjour 
Normalement une virgule. 
Autre possibilité pratique: nouveau message >Adresses (icône que tu peux ajouter dans la barre d'outils)>Tout sélectionner (ou une partie) >Tu cliques deux fois et les adresses s'affichent toutes dans le champ destinataires.


----------



## Sly54 (7 Janvier 2011)

xanadu a dit:


> Illimité à ma connaissance. A moins que je me trompe


Je ne crois pas que Mail mette de limitation.
Par contre je crois que c'est le FAI qui en met une, celle ci dépendant du FAI


----------



## zoubi2 (8 Janvier 2011)

"_Je ne crois pas que Mail mette de limitation.
Par contre je crois que c'est le FAI qui en met une, celle ci dépendant du FAI_"

Exact. Chez SFR par exemple (mon FAI) le nombre de mails est limité à 50 par envoi.

Ce sera du même tabac chez les autres, pour une raison évidente: anti-spam.


----------

